# mass airflow sensor



## rusty (Oct 29, 2004)

Greetings all,

New member, found your forum today. Did a quick search but didn’t find the exact question. Sorry if it is a repeat.

Have a 97 SE, 92,000 miles never a major problem. Always run quality 92/3 octane and synthetic 10w30. Am an ex-mechanic from way back and a major do-it-yourselfer. Rarely does anyone but me work on my cars outside of exhaust and tires. 

Changed the starter last week. It was definitely shot. Put on an Autozone rebuilt unit and it worked perfectly. Changed air filter while I was in there. Upon starting, service engine light was on. Rechecked everything and found I left the very bottom sensor on the air intake unplugged. Figured that must be it. Plugged it back in, light still on. Back to Autozone for code check. They said possible vacuum leak or mass airflow sensor. Took to dealer to verify. They said $600+ for new mass airflow sensor! Light came on once before and dealer changed charcoal canister and vent control valve. BTW, the car runs beautifully

Question is did I trip the light by starting the car w/that sensor unplugged? Do I really need a new flow sensor? How about unplugging that dang light? Do we really need it tripping on for every little thing?

Thanks in advance for any replies.

edit: I did search some more and found how to reset the light. At least the car is running good and I now know how to reset the light. 

I still would like some feedback on the mass airflow sensor and if in fact mine is really bad.


----------



## Vsamoylov (Oct 28, 2004)

i have 1 for sale from a 96 max. check the dealer if it will work on 97 though. i let it go for $125 shipped though if it will work on your car.


----------

